

Bill Gates’s Next Big Thing - lnguyen
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/25/opinion/25kristof.html

======
CalmQuiet
This micro-article tells us nothing about "Gates's Next Big Thing," but only
offers a thin sketch of what we all know about Bill's _current_ work.
Unfortunately, even the link to reading Bill's "Annual Letter" (inspired by
Warren Buffet's) at GatesFoundation just allows you to "sign up" (leaving your
email) to receive the Letter (once available in 'early 2009'). A disappointing
article, symptomatic of a _slow news day_.

